# Tennis...visitor to Mazatlan



## tennislove (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello....I am planning a visit in a few weeks to Mazatlan and am wondering if there are any contacts you can give to me to set up some tennis while I am there.....womens or mixed doubles. Thanks so much......~tennislove


----------



## tennislove (Dec 31, 2014)

still looking for some help with tennis in Mazatlan if anyone can give me some tips......how to get some time on the court with locals


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tennislove said:


> still looking for some help with tennis in Mazatlan if anyone can give me some tips......how to get some time on the court with locals


Apparently, no one here knows anything about tennis and Mazatlan.


----------



## cob10 (Sep 5, 2015)

There are two new public hardcourts in town. Haven't played on them but they look beautiful. El Cid has nice clay and hardcourts for about 100p per day. I like, although a little beat up, Las Gaviotas Tennis Club, they charge something different every day... 50-100p. Graviotas has "dirt" courts that I like playing on, fun, different, strange bounces. In my younger days I played some pro tennis, not good enough to make a living. They have groups of ex-pats and locals that play there. You'll see the ex-pats mostly during the winter/Nov-April. They typically play at 9am in the morns, then diff group in the afternoons/early eve. All range of players. from beginner to advanced, but mostly just average recreational players. Just saw your post... Oh, there are two other clubs, don't remember their names, looked nice, played on them once, El Cid has better facilities IMHO.


----------

